# GTC: Herzinfarktprävention durch Grafikchips



## Newsfeed (2 Oktober 2009)

Harvard-Professor Hanspeter Pfister wies in seiner Keynote im Rahmen der GPU Technology Conference auf die wachsende Bedeutung von Grafikchips im Forschungsbereich hin.

Weiterlesen...


----------

